# reseau wifi avec plusieurs airport express



## amauryb (31 Juillet 2007)

Bonjour,
Es-t-il possible de créer un réseau wifi en connectant une borne airport express sur ma box puis de faire des points d'accès dans différents endroits de ma maison avec des bornes airport express? Merci pour votre réponse puis la configuration nécessaire.
Amaury


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2007)

amauryb a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Es-t-il possible de cr&#233;er un r&#233;seau wifi en connectant une borne airport express sur ma box puis de faire des points d'acc&#232;s dans diff&#233;rents endroits de ma maison avec des bornes airport express? Merci pour votre r&#233;ponse puis la configuration n&#233;cessaire.
> Amaury



oui.

en passant par utilitaire airport, en choisissant le mode WDS et en suivant les indications.


Et sinon, amauryb, ils ont encore oubli&#233; d'a&#233;rer, dans le forum "R&#233;seau et serveurs", que tu vienne nous poster &#231;a ici ?


----------



## Anabys (31 Juillet 2007)

Salut,

Tu peux lire *cet article* qui montre la proc&#233;dure &#224; suivre avec 2 bornes Airport express et une LiveBox.


----------



## amauryb (1 Août 2007)

Merci pour toutes ces bonnes informations.
Amaury


----------

